# HF Dust Collectir coupon



## PBizme (Jan 21, 2012)

*HF Dust Collector coupon*

Would anyone be willing to clip a HF coupon to get a dust collector for $139 or $149 and drop it in the mail for me? 

Buying the magazine to get it would be nice but for now I'd rather the money go to tools and not magazines


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Which magazine?


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't have the 140 or 150 coupon but here's the 20%.











http://images.harborfreight.com/hftweb/campaigns/localmedia/general_march2012/images/22.jpg


----------



## PBizme (Jan 21, 2012)

Yeah, I get lots of the 20% ones already. I saw this post about where to find the one specific to the dust collector. I think I also saw it in Wood Magazine at Meijer but I didn't want to buy the magazine for $7 yet

2 HP Dust Collector for $149.00
Also in Woodworker's Journal Dec 2011, P.59
And American Woodworker, Feb/Mar 2012, P.36
It's in Popular Woodworking P. 61. FEB 2012.
And American Woodworker, Feb/Mar 2012, P.36


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

PBizme said:


> Would anyone be willing to clip a HF coupon to get a dust collector for $139 or $149 and drop it in the mail for me?
> 
> Buying the magazine to get it would be nice but for now I'd rather the money go to tools and not magazines


let me get this straight .............. you dont want to spend $4 on a magazine that will save you $139 or $149 ?? 

but you want a total stranger to stop what their doing , find the coupon , cut it out , spend their money on a stamp and gas , use their time to travel to the freaking post office and mail you the freakin' coupon ?

do i have that right ?


----------



## PBizme (Jan 21, 2012)

I figured I'd take a shot that someone who was going to throw out a coupon that would save me about $30 not $149 would be willing to clip it and mail it and I could reimburse the 40 cents or whatever a stamp costs if they want. No driving or gas required assuming they have a mailbox at their house. If nobody wants to do that then I'll find another was to get it which may mean buying a $7 magazine. 

Hope your day gets better


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Don't look at me. I keep my old magazine as references...


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

No offense, but stop being cheap. I find the magazines to be very informative, and well worth the price of admission alone.

Of course, I paid $15 for three whole years but it's still good info.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Wood mag is well worth the newsstand price by itself. Consider the coupon a bonus. I don't like to cut mine up either as I keep 'em for reference.


----------



## PBizme (Jan 21, 2012)

Yeah, I would just get the subscription if I didn't have to answer to anyone but I'm already battling a wife that thinks I have too many magazine subscriptions while trying to buy new tools like the dust collector. I may have to buy the single issue


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

the HF here the price on the 2 hp is 189.00, 20 % off that would make it 152.00 ifin I'm ciphering right. the 20% ain't that bad


----------

